# First ever fattie



## NoobNoob (Apr 1, 2019)

So a fella at work was talking about fatties one day and it was just too damn enticing to not go home straight away and get to it. I wasn’t really sure what I wanted but I wound up deciding on a little bit of Texmex flavor for some reason. The fattie was equal parts beef and pork burger seasoned with my favorite steak and burger combo which is SPOG and some extras. Inside the roll was a pound of Asadero cheese, bacon, and jalapeños and wrapped with the bacon weave. Smoked hot at 250 until IT was 165. Used cherry for the smoke. Was very good.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 1, 2019)

Looks like a winner for sure...


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 2, 2019)

Looks delicious!
Nice work!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 3, 2019)

Fatties are always a favorite around here, and yours looks real good.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## sauced (Apr 8, 2019)

Gotta love those fatties!!! Looks delicious...nice job!


----------



## martin1950 (Apr 11, 2019)

Going to have to try that while my wife is gone on her two week vacation, I don't want to share it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice job on your first but I'm sure not the last fatty.

Warren


----------

